# Deuteronomy 30



## AV1611 (Mar 13, 2007)

*General Question*
What are the best commentaries on Deuteronomy that are easily available?

*Specific Question*
When does Deut 30 relate to timewise? Is it fulfilled etc?


----------



## VanVos (Mar 13, 2007)

Commentary on Deuteronomy in Wycliffe Bible Commentary 
by Meredith G. Kline here 



> D. Ultimate Restoration. 30:1-10.
> 
> Beyond the curse of exile opened the prospect of restoration (vv. 1-10; cf. Deut 4:29-31; Lev 26:40-45). The redemptive program is not to be frustrated by the fall of those who were of Israel yet were not faithful Israelites. An obedient remnant together with the remnant of the Gentiles will be restored to the covenant Lord in his glorious kingdom. Of this ultimate restoration, the OT return from Babylonian exile was typical. The one vast complex of typical and antitypical restoration is embraced in this prophetic blessing of Moses. The section of the treaty concerned with covenant ratification (Deut 27-30) closes with the call for decision, in which Moses reminded the people of Israel that they could not plead ignorance of God's demands (vv. 11-14) and warned them that the alternatives set before them in the covenant curses and blessings were those of life and death (vv. 15-20).
> 
> ...



VanVos


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 11, 2007)

So, was the circumcision of the heart a totally new concept post-Deuteronomy 30? Or were OT Saints prior to Deuteronomy 30 circumcised in their hearts at regeneration?


----------



## Iconoclast (Jul 12, 2007)

*Romans10*



Barnpreacher said:


> So, was the circumcision of the heart a totally new concept post-Deuteronomy 30? Or were OT Saints prior to Deuteronomy 30 circumcised in their hearts at regeneration?



The apostle Paul quotes Deut.30 11-14 in Romans 10:6-8 as an explanation of Christ being the end of the law for righteousness,to everyone that believeth. After the first Exodus the law was handed down to Moses,
In the New Exodus Jesus verses 4-13 see also Hebrews 3:1-7
The circumcision of the heart Paul had spoken of already in romans 2;

25For circumcision verily profiteth, if thou keep the law: but if thou be a breaker of the law, thy circumcision is made uncircumcision. 

26Therefore if the uncircumcision keep the righteousness of the law, shall not his uncircumcision be counted for circumcision? 

27And shall not uncircumcision which is by nature, if it fulfil the law, judge thee, who by the letter and circumcision dost transgress the law? 

28For he is not a Jew, which is one outwardly; neither is that circumcision, which is outward in the flesh: 

29But he is a Jew, which is one inwardly; and circumcision is that of the heart, in the spirit, and not in the letter; whose praise is not of men, but of God.


----------

